# Solution to fix the pop-ups in Spybot's TeaTimer



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

This fix is from Safer-Networking Ltd.

This is a provisory solution to fix the problem the bug in the pop-ups checkbox buttons

<Image 1>










1.- Download "ResHacker" from here

2.- Deactivate the TeaTimer 

Go into Spybot > Mode > Advanced Mode > Tools > Resident.
Uncheck the following: Resident "TeaTimer" (Protection of over-all system settings) 

3.- Used "ResHacker" to open TeaTimer.exe (Should be in C:\Program Files\Spybot 
- Search & Destroy).

<Image 2>











4.- Press Ctrl+F and searched for the word: decision

You will see this code:


Code:
object cbRemember: TCheckBox
Left = 8
Top = 160
Width = 339
Height = 17
Anchors = [akLeft, akTop, akRight]
Caption = '&Remember this decision.'
TabOrder = 2
end

5.- Change the value "Top" from 160 to 190

<Image 3>










6.- Press in "Compile Script" and File > Save

7.- Close the "Resource Hacker" and activate the TeaTimer again

This is the final result:

<Image 4>









-------------------

More information of this bug on Safer-Netowrking's Site:
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/news/2005-06-22.html


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for that. I couldn't view the images without registering but found them on this page. http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=122


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

NP. I like Spybot Alot and want to see it grow. You can contribute to its succes by sending threats you think it does not detect. Send the file in a zippped folder to: [email protected]


----------

